
Political ads are playing in the background on the YouTube home page - johnpaulkiser
This seems like a major bug or hack. I&#x27;m not sure where to post about it.
======
johnpaulkiser
I solved it. The audio for a banner ad is some how getting around my ad
blocker.

~~~
wehttam
How did you solve it?

~~~
ksaj
I think he meant he solved the mystery, but not how to stop it from happening.

------
TescoMealDeal
Yea Its happening to me now every time I get onto the main page of Youtube

~~~
JonJOn05
Me too

------
Jyiber
Any way to stop it, or will AdBlock eventually figure out how to axe it?

